# Help with atomiser for a Squonk Mod



## DaveH (8/12/15)

Hi,
I need some guidance, help and/or suggestions please on what atomiser I should use for my (newly ordered) squonk mod.
I assume none of the tank atomisers I have will work.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Andre (8/12/15)

Nope, RTAs won't work. Most RDAs can, however, be made BF (bottom fed). @JakesSA at VapeClub will do it for you at a reasonable fee. 

You, can, however, get some dedicated BF drippers, like the RM2 (single coil only - try Vapour Mountain), the Cyclone (single coil only - try Vape Decadence), the Cyclops (Cyclone base with AFC - single and dual coils - Vape Decadence) and the Origen Little 16 BF (single and dual - www.intaste.de). 

Lots of drippers have been modded to bf. Best is probably to check out the Reoville forum where there is a thread for most BF atties. 

Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## DaveH (8/12/15)

Thanks Andre,
I prefer a single coil one to start with.
So they are called BF atties  now I know what to look for.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## DoubleD (8/12/15)

Best BF atties IMO to look at are:

Cyclone/Cyclops
Nuppin
Atomic
Rm2 (strictly mouth to lung)
Chalice v3 (same as rm2 although slightly more air'y)
Origen Little 16 BF (my personal favorite)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (8/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> Best BF atties IMO to look at are:
> 
> Cyclone/Cyclops
> Nuppin
> ...



Thanks, I am mainly 'mouth to lung' so do I need to be careful which one I choose?
Dave


----------



## DoubleD (8/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Thanks, I am mainly 'mouth to lung' so do I need to be careful which one I choose?
> Dave



Thats the beauty of all those atties I mentioned, they can all be used for mouth to lung and they are all huge on flavor  you're welcome 

To make your decision even easier, I suggest you buy them all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (9/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> Thats the beauty of all those atties I mentioned, they can all be used for mouth to lung and they are all huge on flavor  you're welcome
> 
> To make your decision even easier, I suggest you buy them all


I was thinking the same thing, certainly will make choosing easier 
I have spent 30 mins on VM only found the bottles 

Dave


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/15)

DaveH said:


> I was thinking the same thing, certainly will make choosing easier
> I have spent 30 mins on VM only found the bottles
> 
> Dave



What are you looking for?

If its the atties:

Rm2 : http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reomizer-2-0/

Cyclone : http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/cyclone-bottom-feed-atomizer/

Origen little 16 : http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html

Chalice v3 : http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

Atomic : http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

Nuppin : can only be bought second hand, good luck with that

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DaveH (9/12/15)

Thank you so much DoubleD sorry to be idiot.
I did see "reomizer 2.0" on VM I didn't equate that to RM2 
:hug:
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/15)

No worries bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/15)

@DaveH if you are mouth to lung then consider the RM2 and the Cyclone.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (9/12/15)

@DaveH . I would definitely not even think twice and order the Origen Little 16. You can build single/double coils. Set it for mouth to lung(different airflow settings) or direct lung hit(different air flow settings). All my other BF attys is gathering dust right now. Other wise/money wise is you want to settle for a less expensive mouth to lung atty that is also VERY good, visit @Oupa for a RM2.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (10/12/15)

Thank you all, much appreciated.
I've ordered a RM 2 and bottles etc from VM.
Just have to wait for the Mod to come now
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH (14/12/15)

Here is the stuff from VM. 
A couple of complete kits, some spare bottles and tubes. Plus the smallest atty I have ever seen 


I suppose not having a tank it doesn't need to be big.
Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (14/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Here is the stuff from VM.
> A couple of complete kits, some spare bottles and tubes. Plus the smallest atty I have ever seen
> View attachment 41122
> 
> ...


You are ready for the squonker adventure. Think the RM2 is small. Check the Origen Little 16 BF (left) with the Nuppin (middle) next to a RM2:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DaveH (14/12/15)

Andre said:


> You are ready for the squonker adventure.


Yep ready and waiting.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

Great stuff @DaveH

Now you need to get ready for your first coil and wick on that RM2. There are several great posts in the Reomiser 2 thread in Reoville, but just some pointers from my side:

- i would say go for about 0.9 to 1 ohm as your first build
- so about 28g Kanthal - about 6 wraps - 1.5mm or 2mm ID
- coil position is very important in the RM2. Whether near the edge or more to the centre and its height play an important role in flavour and TH. Lower down gives less throat hit. Closer to the edge and airhole tends to give better flavour. So max flavour and least TH is very low and on the edge.
- screw on the cap , then make a mark on the base with a koki pen so you know exactly where the airhole is. Try position the coil in line with the airhole
- wicking - less is more. Just let the little bits sticking out the coil touch the ceramic deck on either side. Dont "snake" the wick around the base. 
- test fire, then recheck tightness of the screws
- be careful the coil is not touching the RM2 cap. I suggest checking it on an ohm meter with the cap on before using it.

Enjoy, this is a flavour master for me

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (15/12/15)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @DaveH
> 
> Now you need to get ready for your first coil and wick on that RM2. There are several great posts in the Reomiser 2 thread in Reoville, but just some pointers from my side:
> 
> ...


@Silver, I agree 100% with your RM2 setup, works like a charm. The only thing that I have changed is I use SS306l 28g in the place of the Kanthal, IMO I get a more crisp taste of the juice. I also get my sweet spot with 1.5mm diameter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

Petrus said:


> @Silver, I agree 100% with your RM2 setup, works like a charm. The only thing that I have changed is I use SS306l 28g in the place of the Kanthal, IMO I get a more crisp taste of the juice. I also get my sweet spot with 1.5mm diameter.



Thanks @Petrus - you have just reminded me about the SS wire that I NEED to try.
I think I will like it by the sounds of it because I also like a crisp vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (16/12/15)

Petrus said:


> @DaveH . I would definitely not even think twice and order the Origen Little 16. You can build single/double coils. Set it for mouth to lung(different airflow settings) or direct lung hit(different air flow settings). All my other BF attys is gathering dust right now. Other wise/money wise is you want to settle for a less expensive mouth to lung atty that is also VERY good, visit @Oupa for a RM2.



Petrus, did you get yours from here http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html
Thanks
Dave


----------



## DoubleD (16/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Petrus, did you get yours from here http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html
> Thanks
> Dave




Reading your post gave me an itch for another O16  I might have a problem lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Petrus, did you get yours from here http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html
> Thanks
> Dave


Yes, if I may answer on @Petrus's behalf. Same place mine and @DoubleD's come from as well. 
Costs (at the then exchange rate) set out in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-origen-16mm-bf-atty.t15556/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (16/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Petrus, did you get yours from here http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html
> Thanks
> Dave


@DaveH, yes from Intaste. After I ordered one week and in use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (16/12/15)

Thanks Andre, Petrus, looking at the exchange rate makes it very expensive at the moment.
I won't order it this year anyway, I'll wait until after Christmas (in the new year) see what the exchange rate is like then, although it never seems to get better.
The overall cost is a little disappointing.
Dave


----------



## Petrus (16/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Thanks Andre, Petrus, looking at the exchange rate makes it very expensive at the moment.
> I won't order it this year anyway, I'll wait until after Christmas (in the new year) see what the exchange rate is like then, although it never seems to get better.
> The overall cost is a little disappointing.
> Dave


@DaveH, I am going to order another one early next year, will speak to you, we will save a lot of money on shipping cost.


----------



## DaveH (16/12/15)

Petrus said:


> @DaveH, I am going to order another one early next year, will speak to you, we will save a lot of money on shipping cost.


Sounds good, *I'm in.*

Dave


----------



## DoubleD (16/12/15)

Petrus said:


> @DaveH, I am going to order another one early next year, will speak to you, we will save a lot of money on shipping cost.





DaveH said:


> Sounds good, *I'm in.*
> 
> Dave



Give me a shout when you do, I might join you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

Petrus said:


> @DaveH, I am going to order another one early next year, will speak to you, we will save a lot of money on shipping cost.





DaveH said:


> Sounds good, *I'm in.*
> 
> Dave





DoubleD said:


> Give me a shout when you do, I might join you guys



Ditto from my side. And @andro might also be interested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/15)

Hi @Petrus, i may also be interested at the time you order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (17/12/15)

@Petrus I am also interested if you are going to do an order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/15)

The FOMO is rising...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (17/12/15)

Hi Guys, I will keep you posted.


Lushen said:


> @Petrus I am also interested if you are going to do an order


S

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Neal (17/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Thanks Andre, Petrus, looking at the exchange rate makes it very expensive at the moment.
> I won't order it this year anyway, I'll wait until after Christmas (in the new year) see what the exchange rate is like then, although it never seems to get better.
> The overall cost is a little disappointing.
> Dave



Mate, buy one now before the rand sinks to 7 glass beads to the dollar.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (17/12/15)

Thanks Neal, I think you are right.
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (18/12/15)

Reading this thread prompted me to bring the RM2 out of storage, rocking on Tropical Ice at 0.8 ohms 







Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Awesome @Alex 
Legendary MTL atty
What are the coil specs? You using 26g?


----------



## Petrus (20/12/15)

Hi Guys. I just did a parallel 28g kanthal coil, 7 wraps,2mm,0.5ohms on my RM2 on the Reo Mini. Fill it up with ICE Special Reserve, and what an awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/12/15)

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys. I just did a parallel 28g kanthal coil, 7 wraps,2mm,0.5ohms on my RM2 on the Reo Mini. Fill it up with ICE Special Reserve, and what an awesome vape.


Pics or it did not happen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (20/12/15)

Andre said:


> Pics or it did not happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (20/12/15)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 41455


@Andre, there you go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/12/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Alex
> Legendary MTL atty
> What are the coil specs? You using 26g?



I made one of these


Drilled out RM2 air-hole to 2.1mm, wicked her up with Scottish Roll using Koh Gen Do

Reactions: Like 2


----------

